# Death blowing bubbles



## mellowyellow (Sep 14, 2021)

“Death blowing bubbles,” 18th century. The bubbles symbolize life's fragility. This plaster work appears on the ceiling of Holy Grave Chapel in Michaelsberg Abbey, Bamberg, Germany.
Credit: Johann Georg Leinberger in the 18th Century.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 14, 2021)

That's kind of creepy. What does he use the spade for?


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 14, 2021)

Maybe to dig your grave


----------

